# XML werte auslesen !



## Manuela (29. Aug 2007)

Hallo ich habe eine XML datei und jetzt will ich dies auslesen und habe ein Problem


```
try {

			//Dokument auslesen
			SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
			Document doc = builder.build(new File("data/Auf/Auf1001.XML"));

			//Root Element
			root = doc.getRootElement();
                        
                        
   
                        
 			//Elemente auslesen
                        for(int i=0;i < 100;i++){        
                        Element neu ;
                        String temp;
                             neu =  (Element) root.getChildren().get(i);
                             temp=neu.getName().toString();
                             wert[i]=neu.getContent();
                              System.out.println("wert ="+neu.getContent());
                               System.out.println("temp ="+temp+"   ="+wert[i].toString());
                        }
                      
                      

		} catch (Exception e) {
			  System.out.println(e);
		}
```




```
wert =[[Text: 3]]
temp =a_1   =[[Text: 3]]
wert =[[Text: 3]]
temp =b_1   =[[Text: 3]]
wert =[[Text: 11]]
temp =c_1   =[[Text: 11]]
wert =[[Text: 20]]
temp =d_1   =[[Text: 20]]
wert =[[Text: 30]]
temp =e_1   =[[Text: 30]]
wert =[[Text: 40]]
temp =f_1   =[[Text: 40]]
```

wie bekomme ich [[Text: 40]]  nur den Wert und nicht das "[[Text: ... ]" in meine ausgabe.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## trazzag (29. Aug 2007)

#getTextContent()


----------



## pik0r (30. Aug 2007)

```
// Datei in Buffer einlesen.
            BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(new File(
                    xmldatei)));

            // Übergebene Daten löschen.
            daten = "";

            // Zeilen lesen.
            while (br.ready())
            {
                // Zeilen verketten.
                daten += br.readLine().trim();
            }
            System.out.println(daten);

            // Datei schließen.
            br.close();
```


----------



## Faruun (31. Aug 2007)

@pik0r: dafür gibt es JDOM etc. ... ich würds nicht mit einem BufferedReader lösen


----------

